# Helicopter Ditching



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

A Scotia helicopter from a rig west of Shetland made a controlled ditching near Fair Isle at 1520, 19 POB, believe all 19 been rescued.

Iain T


----------



## IAINT (Mar 31, 2008)

*Super Puma EC225 Ditching*

Further the helicopter ditching off Fair Isle, a major crack has been discovered in the gearbox of the Super Puma EC225, the AAIB states that on initial examination a ''360 degree cir***ferential crack on the bevel gear vertical shaft'' was found in the vicinity of the weld that joins two sections of the shaft. Therefore the main and standby oil pump gears were no longer being driven.
The crew told the AAIB that lights on the helicopters warning panel illuminated, indicating that all oil had drained from the main gearbox, and the emergency lubrication system, which is supposed to keep the gearbox going for 30 minutes, also failed.
All EC225 grounded. Believe this is the third major gearbox failure with the Super Pima EC225.

Iain T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It remind's me of a comment made by a Helicopter Pilot on television not too long ago who said " If you have not already had crash then you surely will do", fortunatly skill and good fortune on this one meant no casualties.


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

'360 degree cir***ferential crack on the bevel gear vertical shaft'??

I'm a bit puzzled by this description. Don't they mean it sheared?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

randcmackenzie said:


> '360 degree cir***ferential crack on the bevel gear vertical shaft'??
> 
> I'm a bit puzzled by this description. Don't they mean it sheared?


My interpretation - 
The part of the wheel carrying the rim and teeth parted from the shaft, leaving the shaft intact and turning within the wheel hub but not turning the wheel itself.
The shaft did not shear but whatever joins the wheel to the shaft parted.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Seems quite a common technical failure on these French built Puma's. Supposed to fly with dry gearbox for 30 mins but friend of mine in helicopter industry (Agusta-Westland) says lucky if they last 30 seconds! French have never seemed to get to sort the gearbox issues. 
British built Puma's have never had this problem.


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

IAINT said:


> Further the helicopter ditching off Fair Isle, a major crack has been discovered in the gearbox of the Super Puma EC225, the AAIB states that on initial examination a ''360 degree cir***ferential crack on the bevel gear vertical shaft'' was found in the vicinity of the weld that joins two sections of the shaft. Therefore the main and standby oil pump gears were no longer being driven.
> The crew told the AAIB that lights on the helicopters warning panel illuminated, indicating that all oil had drained from the main gearbox, and the emergency lubrication system, which is supposed to keep the gearbox going for 30 minutes, also failed.
> All EC225 grounded. Believe this is the third major gearbox failure with the Super Pima EC225.
> 
> Iain T


I bet they had a sweaty few minutes until they got the thing landed in the sea. I guess it's not much fun in a helicopter when one of its many moving parts stops moving.


----------



## yorkshiregeordie (Jun 29, 2007)

Brown corduroy trousers was the order of the day on that helicopter.
Half a crown - sixpence doesn't get a look in.
Very well done to the pilots for saving the blokes in the aft cabin.


----------

